
Microsoft's hidden XP 'patch' - abennett
http://www.itworld.com/security/92426/microsofts-hidden-xp-patch
======
halo
I wouldn't be surprised if the root cause of this patch was a deal that
Microsoft made to bundle Flash with Windows 2000/XP which expired in 2010.

